# Good luck.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

As usual, the evil atheist isn't allowed to defend his point. So before this post get's deleted I'd just like to point out that I feel physically sick, to the point of dry heaving, at Homeskooled's astonishing hypocrisy on the Pope thread.

I'm off the forum now for good. It's my turn I think - I've never stalked off in a huff like most of the longtimers here, but I'm joining the ranks of the sick and tired. Hopefully I'll get a life.

Good luck to you all with your struggles.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

It's sad to see you had to leave over this.

Perhaps you'll come back some time. If not, all the best to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

holla


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sad to see you leave martin,by the way i did call you but you seem to have sold your phone...anyway why dont you stay around but just stay away from the religious stuff...your an atheist end of therefore you should have nothing to prove to anyone,im an atheist but i dont discuss religion with anyone

all the best
jc


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

I do NOT want my favorite nemesis to leave, and if I said/wrote anything that sounded critical, etc. that was NOT my intent - not at all directed towards you. To me, it's clear you are stating a viewpoint and not trying to cause trouble for its own sake. Email me anytime and I hope you do not leave permanently.

You're often WRONG, grin...this is not some surrender or something, but I like you very much, Martin and would miss you.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't leave because someone has a different opinion then you.

I locked the thread because it was getting nasty. I REALLY disagree with about everything you have to say but that does not mean I do not respect your right to be the way you are.

However if you want to leave, peace. Good luck and get well.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and ive also got a grand national tip for you


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well here's my 2 cents: DON'T LEAVE.

But then I suppose in the grand scheme of your life, it hardly matters whether you choose to visit an online forum occasionally.

But I must say, your' posts are some of the most interesting I see on this forum, so itwould be good for us if you hung around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Well here's my 2 cents: DON'T LEAVE.
> 
> But then I suppose in the grand scheme of your life, it hardly matters whether you choose to visit an online forum occasionally.
> 
> But I must say, your' posts are some of the most interesting I see on this forum, so itwould be good for us if you hung around.


Concurred.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Never has someone so disliked been so loved.

:lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin: I beseech you...DO NOT LEAVE! This place would lose yet another of it's shining stars (whatever the hell that means). Seriously...what do you want...money, girls, a kidney? Because i'll give it if i can to keep you here.

No, truly, Martin, your posts are great and often hilarious. If you leave i'd be terribly put out.

s.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martin, I agree with everyone here! I find you funny, bright, and yes I'd like to wring your neck now and again, but please don't leave for good.

I saw your pic on your site. You're cute too. I wish I'd met you when I was in London, damn you.

And hey, I'm AGNOSTIC. We argue about that too. No worries.

I really wish you'd come back and "holla" now and again at minimum, REALLY.

Love,
D 8)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

And I'd also like to add that you are one of the few posters who, regardless of topic, i'll take the time to read the entire post. Man, we need to have a big group hug at this place or something.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, 
Seriously, you shouldnt leave because of a difference of opinion on the site. I cant say that all your comments are above the belt - but I think that you're a great guy to debate, and I respect you. It would be a shame to lose one of the more intelligent site members to a squabble which is obviously a deeply personal and flammable subject to many members. Heck, if its my fault, you shouldnt give me the satisfaction of leaving. So take the olive branch in hand, and meet me in the religion thread some time.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

I love you Martin.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you everyone, and sorry for being a ----.

I'm in deep shame. There's nothing more unsavoury than someone storming off in a huff and then skulking back the next day. Except perhaps the look on a camels face when you smash it's testicles between two bricks.

I'll just keep a low profile and keep my atheistic ravings to myself.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Martin,

Glad to see your back. Youre absolutely hilarious. Dont worry about the pissy people. Just speak your mind.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive stormed off in a huff a million times,its no big deal,this forum seems to benefit you in the sense that it seems to keep your mind busy...stick with it mate,and yeh stay away from the religious forums if you can ,but who knows you may become born again 

youd love my A.A meetings lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

martin you just made my day!!!!!! You had me really worried about getting my periodic martin fixes.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Good thing you're back, Martin.

I've been able to stay off the topic of religion up to this time because I've had someone to do all my talking _for_ me regarding that subject up to this time (and could state all of my ideas about it far better than I _ever_ could).

And _don't_ stay out of the religion section, btw, lol!

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Jc - sorry mate, yeah - I've got a new mobile number. I'll PM it to you.

Are these A.A meetings helping you ? Hope so. I've never been to one myself, but know people who have. I daren't go...the theme tune from 'The Omen' would probably start playing and my skin would start to burn and I'd start vomitting locust...much like whenever I go into a church. :lol:

Anyway, I'll probably storm off in a huff again in the near future. I can't beleive I did it..but I'm quite fragile at the moment.

For....some.....goddam....unknown......reason..........sigh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Except perhaps the look on a camels face when you smash it's testicles between two bricks.

































Thanks for that, my colleagues just got treated to a burst of stupid laughter.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

martin i went to an aa meeting last night...it was to hear my aunt talk about her alcoholism...and i must say...i realized a lot about myself. i may not be an alcoholic, but i am addicted to relationships and stimulants in the same manner an alcoholic craves alcohol...it's like...a light goes off in my head or something...


----------

